# Need help what is this



## Terminator2019 (Jun 27, 2019)

Found some insects in my bedroom want to know wig they are bed bugs


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Uh, without pics we are in the dark here. Bed bugs are usually very, very small, some can barely be seen with the naked eye.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A bed bug with a wig, hmm.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Other bugs are usually longish and tend to run around. Bedbugs I know are roundish and stay put. Bedbugs are recently transplanted. What makes you think they are bedbugs? Just bought a mattress, etc? 

If can't post a photo, try searching the internet images. Try "household bugs in -my region-". Catch one, biggest if possible, and drown it. Then look with a magnifiying glass. As shown by gymshu, bugs can look different according to their life cycle.


----------

